# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Planning Approval in a demolition control precinct in Brisbane

## the money pit

Hi there,
I live in Wynnum, Brisbane and am in the process of getting plans through council for a renovation to our home. I have come across a stumbling block. We have been told that our house in a demolition control precinct and that we'll need to pay a town planner and council fees of approx $4500 as we want to change the facade of our house. We are not building outside the normal boundaries and we are not changing the character of the house. It will still be one of the most original looking houses in the street (amongst all of the new modern houses). Can anyone suggest a way around this massive fee please? If we were creating a modern house or asking for something unreasonable I could understand the fee but we are being considerate to the character. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Black Cat

I would suggest you approach the heritage team at BCC and get them on side. Most of them are pretty sympathetic to someone who wants to do the right thing with a 'character' building. They may be able to investigate the options for waiving all or part of the costs associated with your application. The purpose of the demolition controls in the Plan is to avoid people knocking off the original bits or full-scale demolition.

----------


## the money pit

Thanks for your suggestion Black Cat. I'll give them a call.

----------

